# Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)



## stalker1990 (19. Februar 2011)

Servus,

ich hab mal eine Frage - ich möchte im April eine Wochen an die Saône fahren... finde jedoch nicht ausreichend Info! Kann man die Liezens auch am Wochenende kaufen?? Wir fahren nähmlich genau am 23.04 zwischen Karfreitag und Ostersonntag! Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich an diesem Samstag Karten kriege... Weiß das einer?? Und auch ein Paar andere Infos wären super! Reichen zum Beispiel 200g Bleie zum Karpfenangeln oder ist die Strömung zu stark dafür, und was gibt es sonst was man wissen sollte!! Brauche dringend Hilfe! Verzweifle schon! |uhoh: 

Schon mal vielen Dank!!! #6


----------



## nostradamus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Hallo,

ich würde mal bei einigen waller foren schauen und dort bischen lesen, da dort viele sowohl auf waller als auch auf karpfen angeln und italien, spanien und frankreich zu den bevorzugten gebieten zählen. 

gruß

nosta


----------



## NickAdams (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Die Karten gibt es nicht nur in Angelgeschäften, sondern auch in Tabakgeschäften/Zeitschriften etc. Die haben zumindest am Samstag geöffnet. 
200 Gramm Bleie reichen völlig aus.

So long,

Nick


----------



## stalker1990 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Schon mal danke schön! Jetzt hab ich ein weiteres Problem! Es haben sich anscheinend die Bestimmungen geändert! Stimmt es, dass man bis zum 1. Juni nicht Nachtfischen kann?? Oder darf man bis dahin nur in den Nachtangelzonen angeln??


----------



## Carpi107 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Wenn es noch so ist,darf man erst ab dem 1.Juni Nachtangeln und auch nur in den Ausgewiesenen Strecken.


----------



## stalker1990 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

OK... darf ich dann trotzdem am Ufer (im Bivvy) übernachten??


----------



## Harry48 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

@stalker1990

Im Angelgeschäft in Verdun sur les Doubs sowie im dortigen Tabakgeschäft erhälst du Angelkarten. Ferienkarte für 15 Tage ca. 30 €uronen. 
Zelt mit Boden ist nicht ganz so einfach. da würde ich nachfragen. Antworten bekomst du in Verdun im Touristinfo.
Nachtangelgebiete sind einzeln ausgewiesen und wechseln jedes Jahr. Musst du auch nachfragen.

Genügend Futter selber mitnehmen. Die Franzosen langen beim Futter ganz schön zu :-(

Vielleicht kann dir sonst noch jemand ne Antwort geben.

Petri


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

und wie war dein Ausflug?
Plane nämlich eine ähnliche Tour nächstes Jahr.
Wäre nett wenn du ein bisschen berichten könntest.
Oder irgendjemand anderes der hier schon mal auf wels / karpfen gefischt hat.


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Hi! Wir waren mal wieder für 9 Tage in Verdun; das einzige was sich verändert hat sind die Preise.
Für 30 Euro gibt es nur noch eine Woche Fischereierlaubniß... .


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Ich hab noch welche...


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Zelt mit Boden sehe ich nicht als Problem.. .


----------



## Anglerfreund@sw (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

schöne Bilder, gabs denn auch Fische?


----------



## rhinefisher (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Nöööö.....


----------



## rhinefisher (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Sorry - ich wurde unterbrochen.
Es gab keinen Fisch, weil wir nicht ernsrhaft geangelt haben.. .
August ist auch nicht die allerbeste Zeit um am Tage zu fischen.
Wir waren einfach viel zu träge, und ich auch zu krank.
Es wurde aber ganz allgemein wenig gefangen in der Zeit, das habe ich schon besser erlebt.
Petri


----------



## nero77 (16. April 2012)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre dieses Jahr im Mai auch hin ...gibt es inzwischen irgendwelche Updates bezüglich der Preise...bzw. kann jemand eine gute Stelle oder Campingplatz empfehlen?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Akropolis200 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Saône (Verdun-sur-les-Doubs-Chalon)*

Hallo zusammen, gibt´s was neues von der Saone zu berichten?

Wir waren letztes Jahr 2 km von verdun sur les doubs im August dort, da war wirklich nichts los. Keine Waller und kaum Weissfisch. 
Wie angelt ihr dort? 
Wir haben mit Mais, Regenwürmern und KöFi versucht, das Ergebniss war sehr mager. Den Köder haben wir von 4m bis mitte Fluss angeboten gehabt.

Es war aber trotzdem sehr schön, wir haben 4 super schöne Tage dort verbracht. Das Wetter war toll und mit dem Zelten hat´s auch niemanden gestört.

Dieses Jahr versuchen wir es in Juni. Wenn man auf google map den Ort anschaut, gibt es dort einige Campingplätze in der nähe direkt am Wasser. Hat jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit den?


----------

